# buch



## laZ (6. Mai 2002)

hiho,
was für ein gutes buch könnt ihr einem linux-newbie empfehlen???
wisst ihr auch eins für freebsd???
thanx


----------



## Maniacy (6. Mai 2002)

Linux für Dummies

ISBN: 3-8266-2826-8

noch n kleiner Tip:
Hol dir SuSe Linux 8.0, da sind direkt drei Bücher bei...

MfG
Maniacy


----------

